# Tortoises in Canada



## soundwave (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi,

Please let me know if you have any tortoises available in Canada.

Thank you


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 11, 2008)

Try Portcredit pets, they are in Toronto but ship anywhere in Canada. They usually have a few different species available at good prices. 

Jeremy


----------



## elegans (Aug 11, 2008)

You can get a permit to buy them from the USA, it does take some time to get as well as a CITES from here. I have shipped to Canada twice with no problems. Best wishes Douglas


----------



## soundwave (Aug 11, 2008)

elegans said:


> You can get a permit to buy them from the USA, it does take some time to get as well as a CITES from here. I have shipped to Canada twice with no problems. Best wishes Douglas



Hi Douglas,

When did you shipped to Canada? I was under the impression that it's impossible to import repetiles to Canada.

Do you know if the CITES paper work is done by the breeder or the importer?

Thank you for the information.

Ton


----------



## elegans (Aug 11, 2008)

The last ones were in Feb of this year. I have to apply for the CITES as the breeder, you would have to apply for a Import permit. I believe it is from the Canadian Food Inspection Agency. I think that the permit is CFIA / ACIA 5067 on your side. Feel free to contact me for any further assistance by PM . Thanks Douglas


----------



## soundwave (Aug 11, 2008)

elegans said:


> The last ones were in Feb of this year. I have to apply for the CITES as the breeder, you would have to apply for a Import permit. I believe it is from the Canadian Food Inspection Agency. I think that the permit is CFIA / ACIA 5067 on your side. Feel free to contact me for any further assistance by PM . Thanks Douglas



Thank you for your help.

You have beautiful tortoises. Please let me know if still have any available.


----------



## elegans (Aug 11, 2008)

I usually have 3 to 7 different species available. Depending on time of year. Douglas


----------

